#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Mannelijke contacten.

## Fashionista.

Hoihoii,
Aangezien ik te veel vrouwelijke vriendinnen heb, en de meeste niet eens te vertrouwen zijn. Dacht ik laat ik het proberen bij de mannen. Kinderen kunnen afblijven van dit bericht minimaal 20jr of ouder. Gewoon iemand die in is voor een leuk gesprek! Groetjess

----------


## Fashionista.

Hay, mannen zijn op? Uitgestorven.

----------


## Mrleboo

Olaa,

Ik ben 24 jaar en wil best kennis met je maken  :grote grijns:  

Je zult geen spijt krijgen 😉

----------


## Majidje

> Hoihoii,
> Aangezien ik te veel vrouwelijke vriendinnen heb, en de meeste niet eens te vertrouwen zijn. Dacht ik laat ik het proberen bij de mannen. Kinderen kunnen afblijven van dit bericht minimaal 20jr of ouder. Gewoon iemand die in is voor een leuk gesprek! Groetjess


Lijkt me leuk.
Groetjes

----------


## mo_benisaid

wat leuk

----------


## Fashionista.

Ohja, ben vergeten te zeggen. Als je ouder bent dan 28 kan je ook wegblijven. Krijg alleen hadj's in inbox. Asjebliefthoor

----------


## 3aylaaa

Aslm

Dont waste youre time with nonsens, because its precious
Je kunt het verleden niet veranderen , dus maak geen reputatie aan die je niet kunt wissen

Aslm

----------


## cartman

> Aslm
> 
> Dont waste youre time with nonsens, because its precious
> Je kunt het verleden niet veranderen , dus maak geen reputatie aan die je niet kunt wissen
> 
> Aslm


WELL SAID!
En nu hopen dat ze hem vat....

----------


## Knutselsmurf

> Gewoon iemand die in is voor een leuk gesprek!





> Als je ouder bent dan 28 kan je ook wegblijven.


Als het jouw gaat om het gesprek, waarom dan die maximum leeftijd van 28 ?

----------


## ibo03

Hi turkse man van 32 ook goed?

----------


## ablonch

zeg gewoon dat je een trio wilt

----------


## marocmocrosaid

Man, 20jaar 1m87, berber, breed postuur, witte tanden, niet-roker. Ik ben ook nog eens hooggeleid en op zoek naar een mooie bos krullend marokkaans verzorgd haar met mooie volle benen eronder.

----------


## selem rotterdam

0684692663 BEL EN IK LAAT JOU DANSEN HAHAHA XXXX :boogie:  :boogie:

----------


## Hamidmadani

salam aleikum Moeilijk hoor... Als ik mijzelf zou omschrijven dan passen de woorden rustig, betrouwbaar, grappig humor en sportief het beste bij mij. Ik sport graag wat in en om mijn huis. Internetten en tv kijken doe ik bijna nooit 's avonds en in de vakantie lees ik graag verschillende boeken ik ben een man van 30 jaar, met een ruime fantasie en een groot inlevingsvermogen. Ik houd van een goed gesprek, maar er moet zeker plaats zijn voor lol. Kan heel veel geven, maar ik moet ook het gevoel hebben dat het gewaardeerd wordt. In het dagelijkse leven sta ik voor gelijkheid en respect. dat vind ik wel heel belangrijk. Ben ook gesteld op mijn privacy en zal dat van anderen altijd respecteren, probeer zoveel mogelijk de diversiteit aan mensen te ontdekken, zonder ze in hokjes te plaatsen. Ben over het algemeen een positief mens, die de ander zonder vooroordeel benadert, vrolijk en met humor. Creatief . Kan genieten van de kleine dingen die het leven eigenlijk zo bijzonder maken. De islam is voor mij wel belangrijk maar ben niet praktiserend een vrouw staat bij mij gelijk aan de man dus vrijheid geeft de ruimte om oprecht en eerlijk met elkaar om te gaan. Zelf ben ik half Nederlands Marokkaanse. Heb ik je interesse gewekt laat gerust een berichtje achter.

----------


## jason28

28, nederlands en lekker X

----------


## gam

wij worde best vrienden

----------


## Jaap2

Nou tja ik ben veel ouder maar als je het leuk vind om contact te hebben prima toch?.
Je kunt altijd een berichtje sturen,ik begrijp dat je gaat om leuke contacten.
Ben zelf Nederlandse man, en oh ja wel te vertrouwen.

Gr jaap

----------


## seyno

hoi, 
als je oproep serieus is dan ben ik wel genteresseerd.
tot horens.

----------


## Deniz28

hey hoe is et??

----------


## Batata Helwa

> Hoihoii,
> Aangezien ik te veel vrouwelijke vriendinnen heb, en de meeste niet eens te vertrouwen zijn. Dacht ik laat ik het proberen bij de mannen. Kinderen kunnen afblijven van dit bericht minimaal 20jr of ouder. Gewoon iemand die in is voor een leuk gesprek! Groetjess



wat jij nodig hebt is een pak rammel masji

----------


## Rachid in krommenie

[QUOTE=Fashionista.;5196830]Hoihoii,
Aangezien ik te veel vrouwelijke vriendinnen heb, en de meeste niet eens te vertrouwen zijn. Dacht ik laat ik het proberen bij de mannen. Kinderen kunnen afblijven van dit bericht minimaal 20jr of ouder. Gewoon iemand die in is voor een leuk gesprek! Groetjess[/QUOT]
Zuster, Wat moet je met mannelijke contacten als je vriendinen al niet te vertrouwen zijn. mannen zijn nog erger en te veel (niet goede mensen)contacten is ook niet goed .vertrouw jij je zelf wel volgens mij ben jij je zelf niet eens meer denk na , al zou je hier en partner vinden gelukkig zal je niet worden allen al door dit bericht boven zal hij het tegen je gebruiken bij de kleinste ruzie. Allah yahdiek

----------


## anony

Leuke aantrekkelijke man werkt als accountant 25 jaar .
Wil wel een stapje vooruit met jou

----------


## Ilyas-

Hoooooooi

----------


## jamm

zou je graag beter willen leren kennen hoor ben 24jaar marokaans.
als ej intressen heb laat wat weten heb ping 25fa820b

----------


## larache 30

salam waarover wil je t hebben dan? :wohaa:

----------


## yassine009

ben jongen van 24 jaar 
dus zin om elkaar te leren e je weet maar nooit

----------


## Boefje92

Ik ben er hoor 😳

----------


## MrMo31

he lijkt me leuk wil wel vrienden worden ben 31 jaar maar kletsen en elkaar helpen kan altijd
liefs mo

----------

